# More Quincy :) just hours before his flight playing



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Winnow, your little Quincy is going to be the best loved little immigrant on the web. I know we're going to get to see lots of pictures and we're all excited to see him grow up. This is thrilling for all of us!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Awww it must be so hard to let them go:bawling:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! These are fabulous to have for his photo album.

I am just doing some last minute stuff and we will be heading out in aboout an hour and a half. I am going to stop at one of our big pet retailers and pick up his puppy food and a show lead on the way to the airport. I am going to see if my daughter will email you as soon as we get him. We can call her and she can email you. How does that sound??

Talk to you tomorrow for sure. You will never know how much I appreciate everything you have done to get him here!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! These are fabulous to have for his photo album.
> 
> I am just doing some last minute stuff and we will be heading out in aboout an hour and a half. I am going to stop at one of our big pet retailers and pick up his puppy food and a show lead on the way to the airport. I am going to see if my daughter will email you as soon as we get him. We can call her and she can email you. How does that sound??
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow for sure. You will never know how much I appreciate everything you have done to get him here!!!


That sounds GREAT !!!! 

I am very nervous and I know I will not be able to sleep until I know he is safe in your arms


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Winnow, you have helped create a beautiful puppy - such a face!! Congratulations Arreau!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WooHoo, he's heading to his new home! Congrats to you, winnow for such a lovely boy you made there! And congrats to Cherie!! I bet we see LOTS of pics of that little man as he grows!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see more of this one. He looks like such a happy, goofy boy. I bet you will have years of enjoyment with this baby.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

This is so exciting! Thanks for the updates! 
He is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Quincy has landed in Canada 
Still waiting for news from Arreau but I saw that his plane had landed on time.

I must be on some other planet because in my mind this flight was only 5 hours but in the real world it was 6 hours :S 
Oh well nothing I can do about that.

Just hope he is doing ok


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Whoop! Whoop! You made one really beautiful baby there, Winnow. 

So happy to hear he is in Canada safely. Cannot wait to hear from Arreau that she has her precious baby in her arms.
_


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all.

I just got a email from Arreau's daughter.

Arreau has Quincy in her arms right now on there way home 

She said that he came out of the cage wagging his tail super happy boy ...


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww....I just started crying thinking of Arreau getting to meet this little guy she has waited for so long. I know that was a long flight full of anxiety. It's so good to see photos from Iceland. 

Now we will get to see him in his new home. Congratulations Arreau!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

:film: _Movie at 11:00?_ opcorn: epsi:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

BFF, I know - I have a knot in my throat for everyone. Winnow and Cherie and then Quincy has got to be thinking WTH is going on here. He is going to a good place and I cannot wait to hear the details!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Olie said:


> BFF, I know - I have a knot in my throat for everyone. Winnow and Cherie and then Quincy has got to be thinking WTH is going on here. He is going to a good place and I cannot wait to hear the details!!


same lol XD
I can't wait to be inundated with photos of him !!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I wonder if Quincy gets to wear a passport with stamps of the countries he has been in today!?!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Woohoo, so exciting!! Can't wait to hear from Arreau.
Will you share some of your popcorn with me??:cute:



spoospirit said:


> :film: _Movie at 11:00?_ opcorn: epsi:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> :film: _Movie at 11:00?_ opcorn: epsi:


Well, I see you have the popcorn and soda, coming up to join you! Now, to sit back and wait for "happy Cherie and Quincy" pics!

It's great he was so happy after such a long :airplane: trip!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So glad to hear he arrived safely! Now you can rest easy Winnow 
I know you will miss him.
Arreau, so happy for you and Quincy! Can't wait to watch him progress. 
Best Wishes to all


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my GOSH Arreau with a BLACK Spoo NO WAY!!!! Im SOOOOOO excited for you!!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

This is so exciting!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, he arrived safe and sound and happy as he could be to see people and get out of his crate. I posted a thread with some photos and a few videos at the airport. His tail was just going ninety miles an hour. Took him outside to see about peeing and pooping before the two hour drive home and he was just a little jumping bean!! He is beautiful and his tail never stops and he is already glued to me. Bruce calls him, he goes to see what is happening and heads right back to where I am (I am soooo happy about that!!)

We are all pooped. He has met each of the dogs separately, and now is just lying here in the room with all of them and me. He already can make the squeakies squeak and Wiz is VERY impressed!! (Smart little monkey). So, I will post intro photos tomorrow, and lots of daytime pictures. We are VERY happy and grateful for the wonderful care he received while with Winnow. Thank you again Disa!!!

Going to take the little guy out for a last rest stop then we will see how he does his first night in our home. Goodnight everyone. Thank you all so much for your warm, kind wishes!!!


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

He is a cutie! Very exciting for you all. I know how stressful flying puppies is. I just sent one to California on Thursday and did not relax until I got work from the new family that she arrived safe and sound. I always watch the progress of the flights on flightaware.com which I find makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

TangoPoodles said:


> He is a cutie! Very exciting for you all. I know how stressful flying puppies is. I just sent one to California on Thursday and did not relax until I got work from the new family that she arrived safe and sound. I always watch the progress of the flights on flightaware.com which I find makes me feel a little better.


I totally agree with you there. 
This was my first time exporting a puppy and it was not easy.
Just knowing about that little baby down in the cargo area alone in the dark 
But I managed to relax as soon as he was safe in Arreau's arms.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Truthfully, he was no worse for the wear. He was very happy to see us, but I don't think the flight traumatized him at all. I sent a puppy to LA lst year, and that flight was actually longer than Quincy's and she was great when she got there. I think the fact that Winnow played with him and wore him out up until an hour before the flight would have just had him sleep the whole way. I am just really happy he is here and got here safe and sound before the volcano started acting up again.


----------

